# Clinic appointments IVF wales - please check



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Dear All,
If you have upcoming appts at IVF wales you might want to phone and double check that they are still on.

We were due an appt today - arranged 3months ago to talk about our miscarriage after IVF and where we go next.  In the meantime, our IUIs were cancelled due to lack of staff but Debbie assured us that even though some clinics were being cancelled, ours was not. Today, 5 minutes before leaving the house we had a call from the clinic to say that we had not attended on thursday and that this had been arranged because the clinic today was cancelled.  When I said we'd had no letter, the lady replied  " oh you too"  - I can only assume people have been turning up for clinic this morning as the letters didn't go out.

Thankfully we live in Cardiff, but had we been travelling from further we'd already have been on our way.

So - to be on the safe side, please double check

Merry christmas xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no i am sorry

i know how much we all focus on these appointments, did they offer you another date?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh no btbam, sorry about that. It's a shame that they didn't ring to see where you were on thurs and you could have nipped over. Hope you get an appointment soon


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

is it just me or does it seem that ivf wales r a little disorganised atm?? lucky u live close soz app been cancelled


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

does seem to be a bit messed up at moment sorry bab bam hope you got another appoinment


----------

